# SEM Intake



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

Picked this up on the AW board. New intake manifold making some pretty serious claims. Based around the infamous "007" intake, it appears that their dyno numbers are pretty solid. I'm not gonna lie to ya, this one has my eye...
http://www.semmotorsports.com/


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: SEM Intake (roadyTT)*

dude I am so effin there if those gains were really on a stock ko4 w/o any low end power loss!


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (outinfront)*

All of their numbers mention an 80mm TB, so you can imagine there's going to be a little extra cost involved ($400?), but to see the difference in gains (stock vs. 80mm) that type of cost isn't really an issue IMO.
Obviously they're a Unitronic shop, so my only question now is what other mods did they have on their test platform besides software?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (roadyTT)*

It was NOT tested on a K04, that'd be a waste







The numbers I saw on the 1.8T forum were from testing with a 3071R, and there was still plenty of room for a bigger turbo (3076, 35R). Using this IM without a BT is really only about looks, and may actually hurt performance due to the much larger plenum. You also have to specify which TB you'll be using, although I think 80mm is the default; if you're going BT eventually it'd be worth buying because its limited production (why, I dunno), but otherwise its just spending money.


_Modified by l88m22vette at 9:28 AM 9-5-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (l88m22vette)*

It comes with a stock and 80mm TB holes, if you plan on using something else, they will make the holes for it. Depending on your turbo and ic piping, a larger TB isnt going to make that large of a difference. For most people a 70-75mm TB will be more than enough


----------



## turbott920 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: SEM Intake (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_ The numbers I saw on the 1.8T forum were from testing with a 3071R, ]

I saw the same thing, another thing I did see is where Don (one of the guys involved in the R&D) said the reason this was tested at such low psi was to show the gains achievable with smaller turbos...if you look at those dyno graphs the HP numbers are relatively low. So in theory this "may" show gains even with a K04...The first dyno run @ 12-14 psi on the stock IM made around 215 HP (around what most of us run with our bolt on mods). I personally would like to see the results before and after with a K04. Willing to bet on moderate gains.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (turbott920)*

I wasn't knocking the idea, and I'll bet there are gains up top with a K04, but mid-range might suffer in the same way a FMIC can screw with mid-range. I'm not knocking the SEM, I want one too


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well I'll let you guys know how it works on a 3071R TTQ soon 
just have to get back to the states


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Audiguy84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audiguy84* »_Well I'll let you guys know how it works on a 3071R TTQ soon 
just have to get back to the states








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We sell the SEM manifold + 80mm Throttle body for 999US shipped.Throttle body is brand new.
Send me a PM if you guys want 1.I have 4 more left in big port fashion.(dont worry,I can supply the transition phenolic spacer if needed).


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I wasn't knocking the idea, and I'll bet there are gains up top with a K04, but mid-range might suffer in the same way a FMIC can screw with mid-range. I'm not knocking the SEM, I want one too









isnt the stock turbo on the 225 a k04?
http://www.semmotorsports.com/...i.jpg
looks to be a pretty healthy bump in the mid range torque around 5k rpms. torque on a DD is a good thing








how long is an intake mani swap?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: SEM Intake (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_
how long is an intake mani swap?

In experienced?
Takes 30 mins?
experienced...i.e. done before? No more than 15 mins.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: SEM Intake (steve05ram360)*

Yes, but I think this was a bigger turbo tested at lower boost levels.
I think it'd be fun to try and squeeze out maximum (and still efficient) power from the stock KO4.
*thinks* mild port/polish of the heads, intake manifold, downpipe, etc etc. *stops thinking*
It'd be fun to keep the quick spool time and low range of the stock KO4.
In the end, I'd guess that it'd cost more $/hp than just buying a bigger turbo.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_
isnt the stock turbo on the 225 a k04?
http://www.semmotorsports.com/...i.jpg
looks to be a pretty healthy bump in the mid range torque around 5k rpms. torque on a DD is a good thing










You miss something









_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_It was NOT tested on a K04, that'd be a waste







The numbers I saw on the 1.8T forum were from testing with a 3071R, .


Which is the same dyno that is posted in the link


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
In experienced?
Takes 30 mins?
experienced...i.e. done before? No more than 15 mins.

you make it sound like all it is to swap it is yank the TB, fuel rail & injectors, then the 50 some bolts to remove it from the head... (jk) 
I'll be finding out here pretty quick how easy it is during a timing belt swap (yanking the intake for other reasons), hoping to get it all done this week as I'll be gone next weekend


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: SEM Intake (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
You miss something








Which is the same dyno that is posted in the link

yup, missed that... I read that it was compared against a stock 225... I guess the long days & longer nights are catching up to me...


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: SEM Intake (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_
you make it sound like all it is to swap it is yank the TB, fuel rail & injectors, then the 50 some bolts to remove it from the head... (jk) 


I was thinking - "30 minutes for the inexperienced? That means I should plan on double to quadruple that 'cause something _always_ goes wrong."


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry guys, but I would like to make a correction. The SEM is not based off the 007 intake; the design criteria of the SEM was designed from scratch based around higher level performance conditions.
Regards,
Don R


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:07 AM 9-8-2008_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the design criteria of the SEM was designed from scratch based around higher level performance conditions.

Meaning...
Not meant for the KO4?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
Meaning...
Not meant for the KO4?









It was made to outperform the rest of the intakes on the market and basically show a gain at just about any power level (as you can see from a very low psi 3071r dyno)


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
Meaning...
Not meant for the KO4?









Meaning that all the graphs, dyno plots, and information you've seen is for a testbed running a 3071r with a "stock 225" intake manifold.
Regardless of what turbo you have, you'll see gains. The numbers will obviously differ if you're using a KO4 as it doesn't put out like the 3071r.
Answer: Yes, you can use the KO4


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

A TT225 K04 car will see gains downlow and in the midrange...but not much more up top to be honest - perhaps 15-20; reason being is the compressor efficiency runs out to keep up with the demands of the motor with the larger plenum and runners on the SEM Intake Manifold.


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

so you are saying 15-20 hp on a stock 225 with a k04? If so I will buy one today.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_so you are saying 15-20 hp on a stock 225 with a k04? If so I will buy one today.

Yes Sir indeed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are some flow numbers from www.cylinderheadtech.com using a stock 20V Small unported head complete with stock cams flowed at max camshaft lift of 0.380" @ 25in hg with the SEM Small Port - Stock TB Hole (60mm) vs Passenger Side Stock Small Port Intake.
Head without Intake flowed 187.65 CFM

Head with Passenger side stock intake Manifold flowed 162 CFM without Throttle Body

Head with SEM Small Port - Stock TB Hole without Throttle Body flowed 194.4 CFM ~ Translates into +32.4 CFM, equiv. to 20% increase in air flow over the stock intake manifold

Total Flow - 776 CFM of flow equiv. to being Naturally Aspirated

*NOTE: This is not an open flowbench test where a superflow is used as that of the 1.8T Manifold Flowbench Test Results. This is completely different. The intake manifold is mounted to the head then flowed together with the head.*



_Modified by [email protected] at 2:13 PM 9-8-2008_


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

damn thats impressive......this is definitely going to be my next pickup. Would you suggest doing a throttle body along with this with a 225 that has bolt ons (all of them!)


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_damn thats impressive......this is definitely going to be my next pickup. Would you suggest doing a throttle body along with this with a 225 that has bolt ons (all of them!)

The 60mm TB mani's come with a dual TB pattern so you can upgrade later on down the line. With a full bolt-on TT225 the 60mm will suffice however the 80mm tb will yield better spool-up characteristics


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Crap, I was thinking getting this mani wouldn't be worth it because I'm not BT, but now, you've totally screwed my mod plans Don. Hope you still have some at Christmas


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

is this going to be a limited production run or is this a product that will continue to be available?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

Currently, it is a limited production run; we haven't decided if we are going to continue it or not...depends on demand


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Currently, it is a limited production run; we haven't decided if we are going to continue it or not...depends on demand









Don't do that to me, damnit! I have bills to pay that might not get paid now!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I know..... I want this, but bills "should" come first


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

I think there are alot of us who'd like one but have financial responsiblities that come 1st... me included. I think for me to use it however it'd take a commitment to either run the stock dual coolers (easiest) or commit to a fmic (again stacks onto the finances...)
If they are around when the time comes... great! having only owned the tt for a few weeks now I still have the timing belt install to get done (currently jr is agreed to get going on it while I'm spread so thin







to jr... root beer since he's only 17.)


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_I think there are alot of us who'd like one but have financial responsiblities that come 1st... me included. I think for me to use it however it'd take a commitment to either run the stock dual coolers (easiest) or commit to a fmic (again stacks onto the finances...)
If they are around when the time comes... great! having only owned the tt for a few weeks now I still have the timing belt install to get done (currently jr is agreed to get going on it while I'm spread so thin







to jr... root beer since he's only 17.)









Hah...if you've only had the TT for a few weeks, then you're just not moddicted yet! Give it some time and a few small mods, then it's all she wrote for you and your bills!


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (outinfront)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outinfront* »_
Hah...if you've only had the TT for a few weeks, then you're just not moddicted yet! Give it some time and a few small mods, then it's all she wrote for you and your bills!









Hah! already bought a 180 DP which jr is finishing up the install... and plunked down $800 or so for an ultimate tb kit & dp... the fuel cooler will go on right after I get a dyno done on the jetta with it hooked up.
taken off the jetta... fuel cooler, evom v-flow & dp (cant use on the tt) bought that back in Mar of '08... held off on chipping it until I thought I had the exhaust done so it never got done.
the '05 Cummins Ram... AFE stage2 CAI kit, ATS Arc Flo intake mani, 4040 Aero turbine muffler where the MIA kitty used to be, 30" magnaflow where the orig. muffler used to be. TST Products Powermax with CR49 programming, has 4 different programs installed, 1 economy, standard & 2 twin turbo programs (gives me room to grow). with the touch of a button (several times) it'll add up to 190 HP & 600 tq







and will smoke as bad as a freight train. Have the suggested Walbro fuel pump in the garage waiting to go on. And in it's current form will get me 20 mpg on the hiway.
priorities include filling a vacant unit which is costing me $1200 bux in income, getting the audi timing belt swap done and finishing it so it's reliable for the 170 mi/day commute I am stuck with at the moment. That alone leaves little energy for doing much after work, even working early hours. 

soon though... soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

I understand the responsibilities http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Perhaps we may do another run. 
We decided to make the SEM intake a limited run b/c of it's valued Quality, Performance, and Aesthetics. SEM and I have built a reputation over the years and enjoy the community very much...so we wanted to produce an intake that would not only perform well but leave an impression that a lot of thought and engineering went into it for the shear fact of producing results and not profit. Give something valuable back to the 1.8T community; even tho small but yet effective










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:26 PM 9/9/2008_


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Don, How many pre-orders would you need to get another production run done?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_Don, How many pre-orders would you need to get another production run done?

At least 40...we'll see how things go. We currently still have stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steve05ram360 (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
At least 40...we'll see how things go. We currently still have stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


"damn it janet!" (Family Guy) that's a lot... might have to re-think this "wait until next time around" decision...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_

"damn it janet!" (Family Guy) that's a lot... might have to re-think this "wait until next time around" decision...

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (steve05ram360)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve05ram360* »_

"damn it janet!" (Family Guy) that's a lot... might have to re-think this "wait until next time around" decision...

Rethink now


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Watching topic.
This is a fairly costly upgrade (for me), but it's quite an impressive manifold...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

Its the best there is...the only way to justify buying a different one is because of price (ie you find a used IM). I want to see a polished SEM


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

*Re: (INA)*



INA said:


> Rethink now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outinfront (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The 60mm TB mani's come with a dual TB pattern so you can upgrade later on down the line. With a full bolt-on TT225 the 60mm will suffice however the 80mm tb will yield better spool-up characteristics









As in enough better spool up to warrant buying the 80mm? If so, I need to get an 80mm.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

So would this be a worthy addition to a APR stage 3 kit? with the 80mm TB?
I was gonna go GT30/76 but may decide against it due to the usability of the APR package


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (outinfront)*


_Quote, originally posted by *outinfront* »_
As in enough better spool up to warrant buying the 80mm? If so, I need to get an 80mm.

I wouldn't go as far as that, however a larger TB will indeed fill the plenum up quicker thus quicker spool.

_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_So would this be a worthy addition to a APR stage 3 kit? with the 80mm TB?
I was gonna go GT30/76 but may decide against it due to the usability of the APR package

Indeed it would and it you do decide to go bigger the intake is already covered










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:05 PM 9-11-2008_


----------

